# Our new boy, Moe (MaxiMoe)... Caution, Puppy Photos...!!!



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

This is our new boy Maximoe, or as we call him, Moe. 
He is just on 7 weeks old and is a bundle of fluff and a heap of joy and fun…!!!

So far he's been a really good boy; he’s been sleeping all through the night, and wakes up at 8:30 – 9.00 in the mornings.... 
He's definitely a keeper... LOL….
He's is fitting right in with our 3Ms (Mac, Maesie & Mattie)..!!! 
Also Meg the cat likes him as well... 

I will add more photos of Moe as he grows, which will be way too quickly….

1. Meeting his new Mum for the first time...









2.









3.









4. Just checking out all the new different smells in the kitchen...









5. Exploring the back yard....









6. Having a game with Mattie, who is loving her new playmate...










For those of you that like B&W, here are a couple….

7.









8.









9.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations! He is adorable! I can just smell the puppy breath through the pictures.


----------



## kbear (Aug 27, 2014)

those are great close-ups! he's adorable.


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Such a cutie!!! What camera do you use?


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh congratulations on your precious little boy.
Moe looks so happy to finally be with you guys!


----------



## Sephie (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh wow! He's a stunner! You have fantastic photography skills!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Wonderful pictures


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Great photos he is adorable.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Fantastic images Wally! Congratulations! I really really like that first picture. Awesome.
MORE PICTURES PLEASE!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on MaxiMoe!
He's a beautiful boy, just precious.

Fantastic pictures, thank you for including the B & W shots- I love them.
Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of Moe to come.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

oh what a sweetheart, look at that little smile already!! I wish you many years of love and fun


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

*

Hey a BIG Thanks to everybody for all your wonderful comments about our new boy Moe, we truly appreciate it…*
*Many more photos to follow...*



kbear said:


> those are great close-ups! he's adorable.





Aiden's Mom said:


> Such a cutie!!! What camera do you use?


 *To “Aiden's Mom”, I use a Nikon D700 with an assorted number of lenses…*


Doug said:


> Awh congratulations on your precious little boy.
> Moe looks so happy to finally be with you guys!





Sephie said:


> Oh wow! He's a stunner! You have fantastic photography skills!


 *Thank you Sephie, I truly appreciate your kind comments…*


KKaren said:


> Wonderful pictures





Bwilson said:


> Great photos he is adorable.





Otter said:


> Fantastic images Wally! Congratulations! I really really like that first picture. Awesome.
> MORE PICTURES PLEASE!


 *Hey thanks Joe, yeah that is one of my favourites as well.. *
 *Don’t worry, many many many more photos to come…*


CAROLINA MOM said:


> Congratulations on MaxiMoe!
> He's a beautiful boy, just precious.
> Fantastic pictures, thank you for including the B & W shots- I love them. Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of Moe to come.


*I'm glad that you like the B&W shots as they are also a favourite of mine….*


DJdogman said:


> oh what a sweetheart, look at that little smile already!! I wish you many years of love and fun


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

*More Photos of Moe...*

As promised, here are a few more photos of our little boy Moe...

10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









21.









22.









23









24.









25.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Awesome pics


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Gorgeous photos of your adorable boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, thanks for the B & Ws.
He's so adorable!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

He is so cute. Can't wait to see more. You must have a hard time putting the camera down with that little photogenic puppy.


----------



## kbear (Aug 27, 2014)

I think all golden pups are cute but your boy is just gorgeous and has the sweetest face ever!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

A belated congratulations on your gorgeous boy, the photos of him are stunning!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Moe*

I just love Moe-he has the most precious face!!
My compliments to the EXCELLENT Photographer!
I also like the Black and White pics, too!


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

puppy pics are the best, congrats


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow what a beautiful puppy. They are such lovely little creatures and they make my heart fuzzy..


----------



## Taz9630 (Dec 21, 2014)

He's wonderful enjoy him while he's so small it dosent last long!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Cute little Golden Pup with great coloring!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS! He's adorable!
Love puppy photos! (then again who doesn't) 
I never get enough of them. 

Mike D


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! Your puppy is so cute!!


----------

